# Need help to remove the retaining ring of new version D size Maglite



## ming560 (Aug 22, 2006)

I have a D size Maglite, Downboy 1000, WahWang 3W LED and heat sink form HA22.
I want to modify this Maglite to a LED flashlight but I found that it is a new version of Maglite. It had a retaining ring inside and cannot easily to remove










. 
I had followed the instruction from Kiu but still cannot remove it. Therefore nothing can be done now.

Below is link of Kiu's instruction:http://kiu01139.host.sk/1.htm
To remove the "C" shaped retaining ring
Use a needle nose pliers or a very wide flat blade screw driver to force one end of the "C" ring inwards and applying a downward force together at the same time. Once there is a portion of "C" ring has leave the gap. Then the entire "C" ring would come off easily.




Can anyone teach me a more eaily way or tools to remove this retaining ring?


----------



## Bob_G (Aug 23, 2006)

I hate those things and have never had any luck with a screw driver. I use an angled pick from a hook and pick set like the one pictured here. The one I use is the third one down - I hold it with the curve toward me and the point toward the tube. This seems to give a good combination of leverage and still enough angle to grip the clip with the point and shove it downward. One you free up an end the rest just falls out. I usually make sure it hasn't welded itself in there - it should move freely by hand in its groove, if it doesn't a few drops of lube to free it up seems to help.


----------



## Gary (Aug 23, 2006)

I did my first one ever a couple of days ago and spent a long time trying to figure out how to get it out. The KIU directions didn't help me a lot either. Once I realized that you remove the switch assembly first, it became easy. Oops!

Anyway, here's what I did:
With the switch out (5/64 allen key through the hole in the switch to the setscrew on the far side, then slide the switch out the tail end of the tube), rotate the snap ring so that the opening is across from the switch hole. Then, reach in through the hole with needle-nose pliers, grab the ring near one of the ends and pull. You should be able to get one end of the ring out of the groove and then reach into the flashlight from the head end of the tube and pull it right out.

But that's the extent of my experience: One light only, on Monday night.

Good luck!

-Gary


----------



## ming560 (Aug 23, 2006)

:thanks:Thanks Bob G and Gary suggestion. 

I think I need to buy some better tools to do it again. I will search about the tools of Bob G suggest or a better needle-nose pliers this weekend.:rock: 

Hope can do it again at Sunday.:laughing:


----------



## DonShock (Aug 23, 2006)

I use a fairly thin bladed screwdriver. First I remove the switch assembly as Gary described. Then I put the screwdriver at a slight angle so that one side of the tip is under the lip on the end or the ring. Then I twist the screwdriver slightly to lift the end of the ring out of the groove while simultaneously pushing down on the ring. This moves end of the ring out of the groove and I just use the screwdriver to keep pushing down on the ring, working around from the tip, until the ring pops all the way out of the groove and falls out the bottom of the tube.


----------



## Robban (Aug 23, 2006)

DonShock said:


> I use a fairly thin bladed screwdriver. First I remove the switch assembly as Gary described. Then I put the screwdriver at a slight angle so that one side of the tip is under the lip on the end or the ring. Then I twist the screwdriver slightly to lift the end of the ring out of the groove while simultaneously pushing down on the ring. This moves end of the ring out of the groove and I just use the screwdriver to keep pushing down on the ring, working around from the tip, until the ring pops all the way out of the groove and falls out the bottom of the tube.


That's exactly how I did it the first and only time I had to do it. Popped out real quick like, no problems at all


----------



## ming560 (Aug 26, 2006)

:goodjob:Thanks all guys,

I had removed the ring afternoon :laughing: . 

I cannot found the tools that Bob G's suggust this morning and only brought a not fairly thin bladed screwdriver. Hope have a little luck with this screwdriver. Follow with DonShock's suggest to do it, it also a bit hard to do it. I still need a hour to remove the ring.

Now, I had mod my 3D Maglite to WahWang 3W LED with Downboy 1000 drive with 6 AA Ni-Mh:twothumbs. I compared it with SF KL5 drive with 2 x 18650. SF is only a little bit brighter than the mod Maglite. 

Once again Thanks Bob G, Gary, DonShock and Robban :thumbsup:


----------

